# Indexador Econômico



## Ricardo Tavares

Indexador Economico

Por Favor, AlguÉm Poderia Me Dizer Como Traduzir Esta Frase Para O Espanhol ? (nos DicionÁrios De Espanhol Consultados, Recebo Um Aviso De Que NÃo Existe A Palavra Indexador).
Muito Obrigado


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Entonces, nadie lo sabe ?


----------



## Mate

Ricardo, creo que puedo ofrecerte algunas pistas. En mi país se usaron (y todavía se usan) mucho las palabras indexar e indexación como sinónimos de "someter a un índice económico". No me consta que estén oficialmente aceptadas pero son de uso común. Ej: ajustar el precio de los alquileres al valor del dólar =  indexar los alquileres según la cotización del dólar.


----------



## Fernita

De acuerdo con Mateamargo. *Indexar* se refiere al *aumento *de los índices económicos.
Me fijaré en la RAE.


----------



## Fernita

*Indexador* no existe. Pero *indexar* e* indexación*, sí.

De todas maneras, creo que diría *Índice Económico de Indexación.*
*O *
*Índice de Indexación Económico.*


----------



## Vanda

Ricardo, os fóruns WR não são fóruns de tradução instantânea, portanto, quando fizer uma pergunta (e é muito bem-vindo ao fazê-las), aguarde que as pessoas ou estejam on-line, ou tenham tido tempo de pesquisar ou até mesmo tenham visto seu tópico. Todas as pessoas são voluntárias e dispõem graciosamente de seu tempo para ajuda mútua. 
Também,  sinta-se à vontade para contribuir. Toda ajuda é muito bem recebida!
A moderadora


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Poxa, sinto muito se pareci muito ansioso ... (foi minha primeira vez no fórum). É que estava no meio de um texto para ser traduzido e tinha um pouco de pressa e, vendo que os demais "posts" estavam sendo respondidos com certa rapidez, resolvi perguntar outra vez. Não acontecerá de novo !!
Obrigado.
Eu cheguei a dar minhas opiniões para ajudar outros participantes também...
Ricardo


----------



## Vanda

Às vezes acontece de um tópico ir passando para baixo na "lista" à medida que as pessoas vão respondendo aos outros. Tem-se a impressão de estar ficando para trás, mas na verdade, o que normalmente acontece, é que ninguém viu ainda. Logo, logo, alguém aparece. Quando você estiver mais tempo por aqui, verá que é uma sequência natural.


----------



## DBLS

Y como paso el siguente trecho de la frase abajo al español?
La_ revista_ xx es mantenida por la Universidad y se encuentra *en indexadores relevantes e reconhecidos *por la comunidad científica.

En verdad no le entiendo exactamente el sentido...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Quiere decir que la revista tiene "ratings" (no me entra la palabra en español en este momento) relevantes y reconocidos.


----------



## DBLS

?quieres decir evaluadores Whosoyeu?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Si, evaluadores aunque en el texto no me "suena" bien. Hice una búsqueda en Google y vi que la palabra "rating" es bastante utilizada.


----------



## DBLS

uso rating en inglés sin problemas, entonces?


----------



## DBLS

uso ratings en inglés sin problemas, entonces?


----------



## DBLS

(no sé lo que hice fui a hacer una corrección y....bueno) 

digo, puedo usar ratings sin problema en español?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Por lo que vi en internet, sí.


----------



## DBLS

lo usaré, gracias!!


----------

